# Good Lovin' Gone Bad - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Bad Company's Good Lovin' Gone Bad - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pjieEH04oE


----------

